# Hurricane and Bear lakes winter Bassin?



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

Thinking about making the trip out there this weekend. Are there any chance for bass in there this time of year and with this recent chilly snap? Also, are there cats in both those lakes? Thanks.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

There are cats. For the bass, just use small finesse worms out in the deep water with the trees sticking up. You will have to exhute patience and capatalize on the few bites you get. good luck.


----------



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

Does Bass Pro carry that patience stuff? Just kidding, Thanks for the input!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

You know there are some hybrid bass out there I think the fwc calls them sunshine bass, seems they bite better this time of year, I used a yellow grub with a curly q tail fishing off the banks south of the pier caught a few decent ones. I cheated a little and put a wiggler on the hook, here fishy fishy! Good luck look out for the gators!


----------

